# New Toy.... (slow Reveal) :)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thorpey isnt allowed to play... and its only new for me, its actually a 2001 model... but hey, we like a challenge...


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I would take a guess at

a Motorcycle???


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Kawasaki Green? Is it a Ninja?

Actually, forks look too far away from frame to be a race bike.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Triumph Speed Triple would be my guess


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Nezwaldo said:


> Kawasaki Green? Is it a Ninja?
> 
> Actually, forks look too far away from frame to be a race bike.


I agree that its more of a KTM Duke Style bike, not sure its the right green for Kawasaki


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it a picture from ebay?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh well Stuart you sly dog LOL

heres another pic...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL!

Doesn't look like anything useful for planning a wedding!

...unless you do a runner that is


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

KTM Duke II i would say...

:tongue2:

Thats what i plan to buy once i sell the Laverda...or aMonster, or a 748, ...arrrghhhh....in truth nothing i suspect...Niks not happy about me having a bike now, and chances are it will be a luxury we can ill afford.

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooof Stu, you know how to kick a man! Actually we're moving house and I wont have 100% car use like I do now... so needed a new toy... 

Keith... I know what youre saying mate...

Ok heres another pic... last of the reveals...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

So a few of you guessed it... Its a Duke II... I cant afford the new model and this one is in incredible condition for its age and mileage... so its now mine


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Thorpey isnt allowed to play... and its only new for me, its actually a 2001 model... but hey, we like a challenge...


Jeez...I thought you had bought a Japanese Monocycle with great brakes! :lol:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I GOT IT RIGHT!!

Damn I know more about bikes than I do about watches 

Great Bike, always wanted to have a play with one of these


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL @ David... :lol:

Russel, that how I started in this hobby, but it got worse


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My type of bike, congrats, that looks like FUN :thumbup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Mark, Ive been looking it over today and fixing a few small details the last owner bodged and with a bit of cleaning up its looking even better. Im very happy with the Green Machine! LOL


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I said goodbye to my Dommie last week, I nearly cried :cry2: been all over Europe on that bike and had such fun, great memories. Going to have a good read up on these KTM's


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Mines not designed for off road!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Jon, That looks brilliant.

That will be loads of fun. A proper hooligan.

Surely it should be orange though


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Orange ones are faster Jon :tongue2: ,rare colour,this was the 1st model Ktm i ever rode ctually,a really good fun bike gauaranteed to bring out the hooligan in you :lol: .That does look an exceptionally example mate,so what is going to be the 1st bolt on goodie?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hehe, you guys!! I rode Orange for many a year and im sure there are pics on here of my old KTMs including my 620 SC SM which I built myself, class bike...

Andy... first mod.. its already landed... an FCR41  Its a must imho. I always hated the standard carb on the LC4s, sigh... This one has been dynod with the new cans, but I still love the shove of the FCRs over the standard, it just 'works'. So, I just need the right fittings for the LC4, er, if youve any knocking about at the shop or know anyone with them feel free to let me know... I should speak to Allens I guess?!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well done, Jon. :thumbsup:

We should call this place The Watch & Bike Forum.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Well done, Jon. :thumbsup:


Ditto - A real wheelie moster


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

FCR Jon,a rarity to see a carb these days im afraid,so the tuning process begins again :lol:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Jon that's sweet, my mate has just got one of those - bit too sharp for me but they do the biz!!









This is my baby ride's like a 2stroke in the country lanes down here in Dorset and sounds like armageddon.

have just taken my new toy [see What do do for the summer post] xt500 for my first scramble in 30 years- an guess what? I pranged! Am just about to invest in some serious knee braces - looking at asterisk cells. anyone got a comment?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rich, you could well be right mate! LOL

Andy S, that it is... 

Andy T, Is there an efi kit for the older LC4s out there yet? I love the ooomph of the FCR but wouldnt say no to Efi LOL

marmisto, no! how bad is the XT? er and your knees? Ive never tried braces, I found most of them too bulky for me when I looked last (about 2005).

Lovin the Buell but always worried about the oil in frame on those, I was scared that if it dropped it the frame would be ruined


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

JonW said:


> Rich, you could well be right mate! LOL
> 
> Andy S, that it is...
> 
> ...


XT lost a footpeg and clutch lever - tough old beasts! i biffed side of my knee on the tank and will be back to normalish soonish- but a bit more fragile hence the braces. Was hoping for a sexy Mad Max brace but the acropolis isn't here yet [and I'm not Mel Gibson i.e. not rascist, drunk, religious or short!!??] so it's injection plastics and primary colours. BTW IMO I thought Toecutter was the cool one!

The Buell has an oil tank under seat and a lovely tube frame, so you can see engine; it's the Cyclone and lives up to that moniker  LOL.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, tough indeed! knees are less tough than XTs  

Ahh yes I see the frame now... oops I was being think. I tried the ulysses and thought the oil in frame idea was stupid on a bike designed for a little off road


----------

